# Can convicted felons bowhunt in your state?



## Dextreme

A buddy and I were discussing this the other day as he knows someone that "did time" and cannot be in possession of or hunt with a firearm....His only legal option is to bowhunt. I was a little surprised by this. 

Just curious about your thoughts and/or rules in your state.


----------



## boarman1

No Gun But they can hunt with a Bow. .


----------



## junglerooster1

thats the way it is here. a felon can not possess a firearm but may hunt with a bow


----------



## beerknight1979

*here you go*

well as long as they are not on probation or parole. i dont see why they cant bow hunt. if they where told they could'nt bow hunt i would have to ask then what is the differents in that then having steak knifes in their kitchen to use and i have never seen a person in my live time try to rob a bank or store with a bow. it would also depend on what crime you did to..

believe me my P.O didnt know how to answer that......


----------



## beerknight1979

hey dexteme NICE avatar!!!! nothings better than cap and coke!!!!!! lol


----------



## BOHO

yes they can bowhunt. are you a convicted felon?


----------



## G20

Yes and some places i believe they can use a muzzleloader.


----------



## beerknight1979

hey dude even if you are more power to you.. every one f#@ks up onces in their live just some people where young and stupid but it will follow you til the day you day like a kick in the butt every day you get out of bed..


----------



## beerknight1979

die..... sorry duh,, lol


----------



## uryc

Yep the only way they can here, so you could say there are a few more criminals out running around during bow season.


----------



## Lights out

Wouldn't laws pertaining to felons be federally mandated? In other words if you are a felon and can bowhunt in one state you could do it in all states?


----------



## AR_Headhunter

Thats the way it is here. A felon can not possess a firearm but may hunt with a bow.


----------



## wicked1Joe

There is just one state I think you cannot hunt with a bow or gun... or hunt at all if you are a felon and that is Utah.

California and Arizona both are the same, convicted felons can hunt with a bow...but no guns


----------



## Dextreme

BOHO said:


> yes they can bowhunt. are you a convicted felon?


Nope...I am clean. I even got me one of those perty CCW permits. I am glad I have it now knowing I will be bowhunting amongst ex-criminals. :wink:


----------



## R. Lang

Wisconsin is no gun, but yes bow........


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW

Not positive about this but..
I think it is in the way an individual state looks at a bow. If it is classified as a "firearm", then I think a convicted felon could petition the court to have his right to hunt with a bow re-instated.

Surely we have some legal eagles on here to clarify...


----------



## jdamet

If you are a felon, it does not matter what state you are in, you can not hunt with a firearm. Different states have different classifications as to what makes a firearm though. If a state decides that a bow and/or crossbow are firearms, then you can not hunt with any of them, petition or not.


----------



## junglerooster1

wouldnt think that a bow or crossbow would qualify in any state as a firearm. there isnt any fire (just limbs) with the arms. we did have a homocide last year with a bow. not real stealthy in a bank robbery though.


----------



## wolbear

Same here in PA, no firearms, but bow or X-bow is o.k. for them to use!! My personal thoughts, you messed up that bad and ended up with a felony, you don't deserve to hunt! JMHO!


----------



## jdamet

I know a bow is not classified as a firearm, but a crossbow could be, depending how many hairs you want to split. I really dont care what they are classified as, I just want to hunt! And, seeing as I am not a felon, I can hunt any season I please!


----------



## dcnebhunter

I think in some states a felon is not allowed to possess a "dangerous weapon" so it would be up to the state's attorney general or that state's various county attorney's to decide what they thought would be allowed for a felon to own and/or hunt with. Just my two cents.


----------



## wraith8

I'm fairly sure here in Missouri a felon can hunt with a bow AND a muzzleloader, unless the law was changed after this was in the news a couple of years ago. There was a big thing on one of the local channels news about it a couple of years ago trying to scare everyone saying felons could legally hunt with a gun, but then the report actually said it was only with a muzzleloader. I don't know if it stirred anything up in the capitol causing a change or not.


----------



## wicked1Joe

I actually did some research on this exact subject for my step brother who is a convicted felon (about 25 years ago)...Out of about 30 states researched the only one he could not hunt in was UTAH...


----------



## benton

You can bow hunt in AR. unless you used a weapon in your crime, then they will restrict you from carring any weapon.


----------



## arcountryboy

benton said:


> You can bow hunt in AR. unless you used a weapon in your crime, then they will restrict you from carring any weapon.




Yep, you can bowhunt here, so, with that being said, I am an avid bowhunter unless I get my pardon next year. Like was said above, you can do stupid things when your young.:embara:


----------



## bigrackHack

Dextreme said:


> A buddy and I were discussing this the other day as he knows someone that "did time" and cannot be in possession of or hunt with a firearm....His only legal option is to bowhunt. I was a little surprised by this.
> 
> Just curious about your thoughts and/or rules in your state.


In Texas, gun no, bow yes.


----------



## SunRiverMan

Montana...

The licenses don't specifically require the use of firearms to hunt, and state officials note that most felons could legally hunt using other weapons, such as bows. Several people contacted by the AP said they hunted legally with bows while on probation.

I did learn that people on parole can no longer use a bow as a condition of parole. I don't know about probation. 

and this..

MONTANA
I. Automatic Restoration of Rights:
A convicted person is ineligible to vote only if “serving a sentence for a felony in
a penal institution.” Mont. Const. art. IV, § 2. Right to vote regained upon
release from incarceration. A felony offender may not hold public office until
final discharge from state supervision. Id. art. IV, § 4. Under Mont. Code Ann. §
46-18-801(1), a conviction does not result in loss of civil rights except as
provided in the Montana Constitution, or as specifically enumerated by the
sentencing judge “as a necessary condition of the sentence directed toward the
objectives of rehabilitation and the protection of society.” Full rights – including
firearms rights -- are automatically restored “by termination of state supervision
for any offense against the state.” Mont. Const. art. II, § 28. Accord Mont. Code
Ann. § 46-18-801(2) (“Except as provided in the Montana Constitution, if a
person has been deprived of a civil or constitutional right by reason of conviction
for an offense and the person’s sentence has expired or the person has been
pardoned, the person is restored to all civil rights and full citizenship, the same as
if the conviction had not occurred.”).
Constitution does not provide for disqualification from jury service, but a statute
does. See Mont. Code Ann. § 3-15-303(2) (person who has been “convicted of
malfeasance in office or any felony or other high crime” is not competent to sit as
juror). Not clear what effect this has statute in light of § 46-18-801(2).*
Firearms rights lost only if offense involved use of firearm, Mont. Code Ann. §
46-18-221(1). Ineligible for concealed weapon permit if convicted of offense
carrying punishment of one or more year in prison, or if convicted of certain
violent or sex offenses without regard to length of prison term. § 45-8-321(1)(c).
If lost, firearms rights restored automatically upon termination of supervision.
See Mont. Const. art. II, § 28; Mont. Code Ann. § 46-18-801(2).
II. Discretionary Restoration Mechanisms:
A. Executive pardon:
• Authority: The pardon power is vested in the Governor, but legislature
may control process. Mont. Const. art. VI, § 12. Governor may issue
pardon only upon recommendation of Board of Pardons and Parole, except
in capital cases, though he is not bound to accept the Board’s favorable 
recommendations. Mont. Code Ann. §§ 46-23-104(1), 46-23-301(3).
Non-capital cases in which Board recommends denial are not sent to
Governor. Governor must report to the legislature each pardon and reasons
for it. § 46-23-316.

Federal Law says...
Anyone who has been convicted of a felony is banned by federal law from ever possessing “any firearm or ammunition." Specifically a person "convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year" cannot possess any firearm in any location. 18 U.S.C. 922(g) is the federal law that prohibits anyone ever convicted of any felony to ever possess any firearm either inside or outside of his home. The federal punishment for felon gun possession is up to 10 years in prison.

The Statutory Exception

The rule prohibiting felon gun ownership has some exceptions. There is specific statutory language providing that the federal criminal firearms possession does not apply to individuals who have had their civil rights restored by the state in which they where convicted of the felony.

18 U.S.C. 921(a)(20) provides:

"Any conviction which has been expunged, or set aside or for which a person has been pardoned or has had civil rights restored shall not be considered a conviction for purposes of this chapter, unless such pardon, expungement, or restoration of civil rights expressly [or implicitly as a matter of state law] provides that the person may not ship, transport, possess, or receive firearms."




SRM


----------



## team_realtree

I agree with this except i think he should be banned from a bow as well. I understand that people need a second chance. I think that it should depend on why he did time. If he didn't pay a parking ticket i don't think he should be banned from weapons but if he killed his wife with a shotgun than be all means keep weapons out of his hands.


----------



## javelin

bigrackHack said:


> In Texas, gun no, bow yes.


Muzzleloader is also ok in TX if it does not use a shotgun primer, it has to use a percussion cap or a flintlock


----------



## indiana redneck

*Here in Indiana they cant hunt with a gun but can with a bow. A buddy of mine is a convicted felon did 4 years in prison (10years ago) & he bow hunts with me. He is a killer.......................................of whitetails.:wink:*


----------



## 350-P&Ybull

*In IDaho*

They can Bow hunt...


----------



## bamahntr

So thats why there's so many bowhunters in Alabama...................just kidding:wink:


----------



## desmobob

In NY they can hunt with a bow or muzzleloader. One of the biggest poaching dirtbags around here had his second arrest for selling drugs a few years back and got sent to prison as a felon. We figured we'd never have to deal with him sneaking onto our hunting area again.

Wrong. He still hunts with a muzzleloader. Last year, he got caught shooting the NYDEC decoy deer on posted property. I'm betting I STILL see him hunting this fall.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

in wv u can hunt with a bow and if you asked to and are granted permission by a magistrate court based on your crime u can hunt with a muzzleloader


----------



## cornfedkiller

Here in MN felons can hunt with both a bow and a muzzleloader. Muzzleloaders dont require a background check or anything when you purchase one..


----------



## Skeptic

Yep, I have a buddy in IL that bowhunts with us that cannot touch a firearm.


----------



## zap

Kansas-------Bow/muzzleloader.

marty


----------



## Rich-VA

In order to weed out the bad apples and increased security posture, the Army Base I hunt went to State Police background checks as a prerequiste to hunt on base. The first year they implemented the background checks, the hunting roster went from 1,800 hunters to 600. I'm sure most didn't want to deal with the extra red tape, but I'm sure there were a few felons in the mix.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Dextreme said:


> A buddy and I were discussing this the other day as he knows someone that "did time" and cannot be in possession of or hunt with a firearm....His only legal option is to bowhunt. I was a little surprised by this.
> 
> Just curious about your thoughts and/or rules in your state.


In new york they can hunt with bow and Muzzleloaders.

It the USA a Muzzleloaders is not a firearm.

of coures in are state dont take much to be a convicted felons 

Just yesterday in town They got a kid 17 years old dwI , had two other kids in the car . clean record untill yesterday. 1st dwi in ny is a felony if you have a kid in the car. Now the kid will be convicted felon and will never hold a good job and have his record for life. Not saying what he did was right,But you ever did something stupid when you where 17.


----------



## weave

boarman1 said:


> No Gun But they can hunt with a Bow. .


Same in VA


----------



## mattjroth

in pa they can hunt with a bow and i believe they can hunt with a gun but they are not allowed to own the gun and have it at there residence meaning they could use someone elses gun.


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00

I live in Florida and ya BOWONLY for anyone convicted...


----------



## maxx98

wolbear said:


> Same here in PA, no firearms, but bow or X-bow is o.k. for them to use!! My personal thoughts, you messed up that bad and ended up with a felony, you don't deserve to hunt! JMHO!


Really you think all felons are equal? I had a buddy in high school, he was 19, she was 17. They had sex. Her parent didn't care but a jealous ex boyfriend did and turned him in. 

He got arrested and convicted of Statatory Rape. To you really think this guy should loose all his rights. It is a felony. 

In General I agree with you but not everything is black and white. 

I have another friend that got busted at 16 with one his dad's pistols in his car. The thing was non functioning. He was consider a felon. I believe he bow hunted until he turned 18 and then it got wiped off his record.


----------



## tnfatboy

in ohio my step brother was allowed to bow hunt but not gun hunt due to his felony dui. he had to get permission from the judge and p.o.


----------



## Baldona523

GOTTABOWHUNT00 said:


> I live in Florida and ya BOWONLY for anyone convicted...


Not true actually. I was camping, well drinking in the woods around a fire with buddy's and then passing out, and a random friend showed up and he was telling us how he could hunt with a civil war era gun but that is it because he was a felon. Some ridiculous story we all laughed and no way I believed him. Anyway, I looked it up...

unless the convicted felon has had his/her civil rights restored by the state's Clemency Board or the firearm qualifies as an antique firearm under Florida statute 790.001(1). Properly licensed convicted felons may hunt with bows, crossbows or antique firearms per Florida statute 790 during hunting seasons when such devices are legal for taking game.
The 2005 Florida Statutes Title XLVI, Section, 790.001(1) states "Antique firearm means any firearm manufactured in or before 1918 (including any matchlock, flintlock, percussion cap or similar early type of ignition system) or replica thereof, whether actually manufactured before or after the year 1918, and also any firearm using fixed ammunition manufactured in or before 1918, for which ammunition is no longer manufactured in the United States and is not readily available in the ordinary channels of commercial trade."


----------



## Red Fletch

Same here...literally for me!


----------



## stain

The laws now that make you a felon in some cases is rediculous.


----------



## MurphiesLaw

Dextreme said:


> A buddy and I were discussing this the other day as he knows someone that "did time" and cannot be in possession of or hunt with a firearm....His only legal option is to bowhunt. I was a little surprised by this.
> 
> Just curious about your thoughts and/or rules in your state.


IDAHO Fish & Game Q&A
https://fishandgame.idaho.gov/content/question/can-felon-hunt-bow-idaho

It depends on the felony. Under Idaho law, anyone convicted of any of 36 felonies may not own, use or carry a firearm, which the law defines as "any weapon from which a shot, projectile or other object may be discharged by force of combustion, explosive, gas and/or mechanical means, whether operable or inoperable." That would include a bow. The right can under some circumstances be restored, unless the crime was murder in the first or second degree, or if conviction included the use of a firearm in the commission of any the listed felonies. (For a list of felonies see Idaho Code Title 18, Chapter 3, section 18-310.)


----------



## Skeptic

Unless its specified in your probation otherwise, IL is a yes. My nieces ex couldn't touch a gun, bow, or knife legally.


----------



## WillAdams

FWIW, we have archery in the U.S. mostly because of such laws (read Maurice Thompson's Witchery of Archery). The other reason of course is Ishi.


----------



## Redz

G20 said:


> Yes and some places i believe they can use a muzzleloader.


Yeah, that's how it is here in MD. Crossbow also.


----------



## robsflyingace

Bo and Luke only used bows for a reason.


----------



## Rhody Hunter

Bow yes, guns no . I know a shop owner that did an arm robbery as a kid so he can't have a gun.
Ironic now he owns a shop now. I'm sure he feels different if someone tried to rob him at gun point


----------



## fallhunt

Do keep in mind that it doesn’t take much nowadays to be a convicted felon. 

Due to zero tolerance, a gazillion laws plus regulations, and government enforcement of political correctness almost everything is a felony. Soon we will all be forced to wear pink arm bands, always carry our book of feminism, and possess papers that are in order. Some of those guys probably just called a queer a ******, so they are now convicted felons.


----------



## KS_Deers

zap said:


> Kansas-------Bow/muzzleloader.
> 
> marty


This is true. However, I have a buddy that's a convicted felon, and since it was classified as a violent crime he cannot shoot anything with a trigger. This would include muzzleloaders and even a release.


----------



## zap

My release does not have a trigger.....


----------



## sinko

I think in Oklahoma you can use a muzzleloader as well as a bow.


----------



## bhummer

They can bow hunter here too. They can also own a muzzle loader here because they are not considered a "firearm". They dont need to have a back ground check or anything


----------



## eddie234

Same here in WV, but a legal definition of a fire arm is one that shoots center fire/rim fire bullets. I believe muzzle loaders would not fall in to that category. Correct me of I'm wrong


----------



## hockeyref

wolbear said:


> Same here in PA, no firearms, but bow or X-bow is o.k. for them to use!! My personal thoughts, you messed up that bad and ended up with a felony, you don't deserve to hunt! JMHO!


Wolbear - I have some mixed emotions on this one.... A lot of the felons are true dirt bags plain and simple, but some have been hammered for one really dumb choice. 
I know someone that really F'ed up.... 18 yrs old, underage drinking, crashed car and killed someone... (I don't remember the exact charges). Did a few years in jail, few more on probation. Now he's fully completed the sentence, is truly remorseful for his idocy, and is trying to get his back on track. Problem is no matter what, he has the "felon stamp" and can't catch a break..... Looks like he's gonna be condemned for life because of a poor decision he made at barely past the age of 18. Some will say it's good for him, he deserves it and needs to suffer for the rest of his life for what he did..... others say that to forgive is the Christian thing to do.

For some stuff you can petition for a pardon and expungement but I don't think that's an option in his case. At any rate, no way he could afford to pay a lawyer to do the leg work and there's still no guarantee... SO there is my conundrum.... there are those that deserve to be locked up and never let out, but there are others that "did their time", learned their lesson, and want to rejoin society... but will forever be a second or third class citizen....


----------



## hooiserarcher

wolbear said:


> Same here in PA, no firearms, but bow or X-bow is o.k. for them to use!! My personal thoughts, you messed up that bad and ended up with a felony, you don't deserve to hunt! JMHO!


You better hope that you or none of your family ends up on the wrong side of the law with that judgemental attitude. You do realize you can get a felony for many many nonviolent things?


----------



## BoHunter0210

My brother is a convicted felon. He did 2.5 years for robbery because he was messed up by drugs. Here in PA he can't hunt with a firearm. He can hunt with a bow though. He just got off parole a few weeks back and is now shooting his bow for an hour a day. He really missed shooting it and can't wait to get back into hunting.

He told me that he heard the PGC is pushing to have the law changed to not allow felons to be able to hunt with a bow. I definitely think if the person committed a violent crime, murder/ attempted murder etc. they shouldn't be able to have any weapons. Now in my brothers case, I think he deserves that 2nd chance.


----------



## Assault

I am a convicted felon on the federal level. i got caught up in a drug ring and ended up serving some time for it. i am happy to say that by the grace of my loving God i have been clean and sober for over 10 years, but i can not touch a gun or its ammo, but I can archery hunt. As many have said there are some pretty bad seeds out there that should not be allowed to hunt, but for me I regret my decisions over 10 years ago every single day!
Hunting and shooting has always been a huge family passion and I miss many aspects of firearms, but at least I get to shoot my bow more. :smile:
Catching a felony can happen very easily!!!


----------



## LawyerUp

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> in wv u can hunt with a bow and if you asked to and are granted permission by a magistrate court based on your crime u can hunt with a muzzleloader


Do you have a source for this? I have never heard this before (about the muzzleloader permission).


----------



## IrregularPulse




----------



## rut hunt

Been there done that. Got drunk in college and tried to out run the cops. I was very stupid and could have hurt someone and never known it. I had a felony and no drivers license for a couple years now I have had it taken off my record. And can vote and use a gun again 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jdk81

They can bow hunt in Iowa


----------



## hokiesticks

It was the weapon of Bo and Luke Duke for said reason. 
"Dukes of Hazard". Americana. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BowtechEd

I looked up whether a felon could bowhunt because a friend had asked and found this thread. Good stuff. Wanna know what this "felon" did? She printed out a fake insurance card. Yep. She is a felon because of a piece of paper. We best not let her hunt. Real dangerous criminal she is.


----------



## LoneWolf14

I'm in New York and a ex-felon out of Michigan!!!I know for fact that we can bow hunt and we can also use Air rifle 177 or bigger and at 600fps and maybe crossbows as of April 1, 2014 it law just waiting for the DEC


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

fallhunt said:


> Do keep in mind that it doesn’t take much nowadays to be a convicted felon.
> 
> Due to zero tolerance, a gazillion laws plus regulations, and government enforcement of political correctness almost everything is a felony. Soon we will all be forced to wear pink arm bands, always carry our book of feminism, and possess papers that are in order. Some of those guys probably just called a queer a ******, so they are now convicted felons.


Uh, whaaaat????


----------



## bowtech2006

IrregularPulse said:


> View attachment 1759244



this lol


----------



## HawgEnvy

Michigan- Bow and ML. Both considered traditional weapons. If it doesn't require a background check, it's not considered a firearm.


----------



## highstrung556

jdamet said:


> If you are a felon, it does not matter what state you are in, you can not hunt with a firearm. Different states have different classifications as to what makes a firearm though. If a state decides that a bow and/or crossbow are firearms, then you can not hunt with any of them, petition or not.


Since purchasing a muzzle loader requires no background check, hunting with a muzzleloader should be legal for a convicted felon.

Unless the felon is rejected when by the state when purchasing your muzzle loader hunting license or tag.


----------



## murphy31

You can get a felony from drinking and driving, or selling some weed. It doesn't always mean they did something violent. Not all felony's are created equal. And yes in mass you can bow hunt, but not gun hunt.


----------



## TheTracker

Dextreme said:


> A buddy and I were discussing this the other day as he knows someone that "did time" and cannot be in possession of or hunt with a firearm....His only legal option is to bowhunt. I was a little surprised by this.
> 
> Just curious about your thoughts and/or rules in your state.


Why are you surprised? If a convicted felon is safe enough to be released back into society then he should have his civil rights restored as well.


----------



## TheTracker

murphy31 said:


> You can get a felony from drinking and driving, or selling some weed. It doesn't always mean they did something violent. Not all felony's are created equal.


Exactly


----------



## buggybrain

I am a convicted felon and you can hunt with a compound bow only and muzzleloader , I can actually go in walmart and buy a muzzleloader


----------



## Maxemus

In Florida and Illinois they can as well


----------



## Kb83

HawgEnvy said:


> Michigan- Bow and ML. Both considered traditional weapons. If it doesn't require a background check, it's not considered a firearm.


May want to check on that. I close friend of mine just called last sept and asked about using a ML. He was told that after a certain amount of time you can appeal to be allowed to hunt with black powder. However you can hunt with a bow once you are off parole.


----------



## DaneHunter

murphy31 said:


> You can get a felony from drinking and driving, or selling some weed. It doesn't always mean they did something violent. Not all felony's are created equal. And yes in mass you can bow hunt, but not gun hunt.


Yep and having child porn is the same felony as drinking and driving. System is screwed up. I say hang them all. If it was up to me felons wouldnt have any rights at all.


----------



## matt flint

winning a fight is also a felony if the losing party seeks medical attention no matter if it was mutual combat or not.
Here in Wa they let us hunt with a bow


----------



## bamatide15

DaneHunter said:


> Yep and having child porn is the same felony as drinking and driving. System is screwed up. I say hang them all. If it was up to me felons wouldnt have any rights at all.


You sir are an idiot. I don't get involved in Internet debates but I can't help myself when I read stuff like this. Seriously, an idiot.


----------



## bowtech2006

bamatide15 said:


> You sir are an idiot. I don't get involved in Internet debates but I can't help myself when I read stuff like this. Seriously, an idiot.


He sure is !! I agree 100% with you. What a DB


----------



## buggybrain

Its people like you that make our law system suck, I am a convicted felon because I bought a tv without a receipt , so if that makes me a bad person then oh well, but in the end Only God can judge me


----------



## H20fwler

In Ohio felons are not supposed to even be around guns, at someone's house that has them or in their vehicles with one. They can hunt with muzzle loaders and archery.
Ohio also does the same to anyone with any domestic violence charge or certain assault charges.


----------



## ballistic 2013

DaneHunter said:


> Yep and having child porn is the same felony as drinking and driving. System is screwed up. I say hang them all. If it was up to me felons wouldnt have any rights at all.


Jerk.........


----------



## DaneHunter

bamatide15 said:


> You sir are an idiot. I don't get involved in Internet debates but I can't help myself when I read stuff like this. Seriously, an idiot.



Call me an idiot all you want. Doesnt hurt my feelings one bit. If it was up to people like you we would have drunks driving the streets and child molesters teaching in our schools. A slap on the wrist doesn't do anything except show a person that they can get away with things. There's a reason why you hear about people with 6 DUI's end up killing people in car crashes. I have no sympathy for felon's its their own damn fault. My Brother is in prison with a "felony", and he can rot in there as far as Im concerned.


----------



## DaneHunter

Im confused.... you guys are on the side of felons and Im the DB? So you all agree drinking and driving is okay and you shouldnt be a felon? A little child porn is okay because its not a violent crime? Yeah, sure sounds like im the screwed up one.


----------



## trx63

PA is bow or muzzle loader.


----------



## lhjf75

DaneHunter said:


> Im confused.... you guys are on the side of felons and Im the DB? So you all agree drinking and driving is okay and you shouldnt be a felon? A little child porn is okay because its not a violent crime? Yeah, sure sounds like im the screwed up one.


So someone rights some bad checks............................... Just walk them out on to the court house steps and put a bullet in there head.


----------



## bucks/bulls

DaneHunter said:


> Im confused.... you guys are on the side of felons and Im the DB? So you all agree drinking and driving is okay and you shouldnt be a felon? A little child porn is okay because its not a violent crime? Yeah, sure sounds like im the screwed up one.


Yes you are the Dbag.. You fail to rationalize the rediculous reasons some people are convicted felons for,and you stereo type that phrase and condem said felons as bad people.. As pointed out already being a convicted felon can be brought on by many means,and not always in a bad way either.. I have a buddy,goes to church every Sunday and has his whole life,was in desert storm,iraqu,and Afghanistan,great father and husband and is a stand up guy on any account.. He is also a convicted felon..why? Because he was cought urinating in the woods while scouting for deer by an elder couple on an evening hike! I'm sure as a bowhunter you've never wet a tree now have you,but since you didn't get caught by some liberalist animal rights activists and charged for such a Hianus crime that makes you a better person then huh?? I could name off atleast 5 other situations I know of in the similarity of this one aswell that have branded someone I know as a felon.. 

Now if the term felon where restricted,to awfull acts of crime of a serious stature then yes I don't much care for that said individual being allowed his hunting priveleages.. But in all seriousness the felon brand is entirely overly rated and misused by the courts of today's justice system so I think the opinions should be educated before spoken on this topic.. And if you aren't educated,nor willing to be educated on the topic then might be wise to pass on a reply.. Who knows,you may just offend the wrong person and end up a felon yourself...(pun intended lol)


----------



## lhjf75

Some on can lose there right to own a firearm by getting in to a fist fight with there brother.


----------



## lhjf75

bucks/bulls said:


> Yes you are the Dbag.. You fail to rationalize the rediculous reasons some people are convicted felons for,and you stereo type that phrase and condem said felons as bad people.. As pointed out already being a convicted felon can be brought on by many means,and not always in a bad way either.. I have a buddy,goes to church every Sunday and has his whole life,was in desert storm,iraqu,and Afghanistan,great father and husband and is a stand up guy on any account.. He is also a convicted felon..why? Because he was cought urinating in the woods while scouting for deer by an elder couple on an evening hike! I'm sure as a bowhunter you've never wet a tree now have you,but since you didn't get caught by some liberalist animal rights activists and charged for such a Hianus crime that makes you a better person then huh?? I could name off atleast 5 other situations I know of in the similarity of this one aswell that have branded someone I know as a felon..
> 
> Now if the term felon where restricted,to awfull acts of crime of a serious stature then yes I don't much care for that said individual being allowed his hunting priveleages.. But in all seriousness the felon brand is entirely overly rated and misused by the courts of today's justice system so I think the opinions should be educated before spoken on this topic.. And if you aren't educated,nor willing to be educated on the topic then might be wise to pass on a reply.. Who knows,you may just offend the wrong person and end up a felon yourself...(pun intended lol)



yeah what he said


----------



## Kb83

DaneHunter said:


> Im confused.... you guys are on the side of felons and Im the DB? So you all agree drinking and driving is okay and you shouldnt be a felon? A little child porn is okay because its not a violent crime? Yeah, sure sounds like im the screwed up one.


Can't lump all crimes into one steriotype. I know someone who went to prison too. Did he deserve it? Hell yes he did. He never committed another crime. He is now a family man who works extremely hard to provide for them. People make mistakes. it was not a violent crime and personally I feel it is unfair he is not allowed to earn his right to hunt with a gun and own firearms back. 

You cant group a shoplifter with a murderer. Two completely different crimes. Same as grouping someone who got busy with their 17 year old gf when they were 18 and someone who raped or molested someone. Did you know you can be charged with a CSC and required to be on the sex offender registry for peeing in public? You could be taking a whiz next to your truck in a state land parking lot when a cop pulls up. Guess what YOU are now a sex offendor. Guess they should hang you.


----------



## ember

I don't want to hunt anywhere near a child porn type guy. That's all I got.


----------



## DaneHunter

I thought were talking felons. They don't take your gun rights away for shop lifting,or jay walking. A felony trial is a major deal. I've been through one,I know how they work. If someone gets a felony for peeing in public then they either had one stupid lawyer, or there is more to the story. They don't hand out felonies for no reason. Do I think people get convicted falsely? Absolutely. But I'm a firm believer more guilty people get off the hook that non guilty people get convicted.


----------



## TheTracker

DaneHunter said:


> Yep and having child porn is the same felony as drinking and driving. System is screwed up. I say hang them all. If it was up to me felons wouldnt have any rights at all.


Pretty sure the punishments are different and a DUI doesn't make you a registered sex offender!


----------



## TheTracker

DaneHunter said:


> Im confused.... you guys are on the side of felons and Im the DB? So you all agree drinking and driving is okay and you shouldnt be a felon? A little child porn is okay because its not a violent crime? Yeah, sure sounds like im the screwed up one.


Wow you are delusional, Child porn is rape of a child. Rape itself is a violent crime!


----------



## Kb83

DaneHunter said:


> I thought were talking felons. They don't take your gun rights away for shop lifting,or jay walking. A felony trial is a major deal. I've been through one,I know how they work. If someone gets a felony for peeing in public then they either had one stupid lawyer, or there is more to the story. They don't hand out felonies for no reason. Do I think people get convicted falsely? Absolutely. But I'm a firm believer more guilty people get off the hook that non guilty people get convicted.


I would suggest you learn a little bit about about the law. Shoplifting over over a certain amount is is a felony. Peeing in public is indecent exposure and tried as A criminal sexual conduct case. Writing a bad check. Felony. Insurance fruad. Felony. Not every felony involves a violent act.


----------



## DaneHunter

TheTracker said:


> Pretty sure the punishments are different and a DUI doesn't make you a registered sex offender!


A DUI felony is actually normally worse than that of a sex offender. A second time offender of a DUI, or if someone gets injured is normally a third degree felony, while a first time sex offender is typically a fifth or sixth degree felony.


----------



## Kb83

ember said:


> I don't want to hunt anywhere near a child porn type guy. That's all I got.


Me either. In fact I would probably beat his @$!.


----------



## TheTracker

DaneHunter said:


> A DUI felony is actually normally worse than that of a sex offender. A second time offender of a DUI, or if someone gets injured is normally a third degree felony, while a first time sex offender is typically a fifth or sixth degree felony.


First you say child porn then you say registered sex offender, So which one is it?


----------



## DaneHunter

TheTracker said:


> First you say child porn then you say registered sex offender, So which one is it?


The law doesn't distinguish the difference, but I don't see how there is a difference. And I know the law quite well thank you.


----------



## bucks/bulls

DaneHunter said:


> I thought were talking felons. They don't take your gun rights away for shop lifting,or jay walking. A felony trial is a major deal. I've been through one,I know how they work. If someone gets a felony for peeing in public then they either had one stupid lawyer, or there is more to the story. They don't hand out felonies for no reason. Do I think people get convicted falsely? Absolutely. But I'm a firm believer more guilty people get off the hook that non guilty people get convicted.


Lmao dude you are one seriously uneducated person on this topic.. Now you can either open your ears and listen to first hand informational facts or you can sit there with your nose in the air thinking you know more than you clearly do,your choice.. You would be surprised if you how many misdemeanor crimes get pushed to fullest extent of the law resulting in a felony every day.. And pretty much any misdemeanor can be enhanced to a felony if the court goes by the point system..


----------



## Kb83

There are different classes of criminals. That's why prisons have different levels of security. 

I know someone who was driving down the road, completely sober, passed passed a tractor at night and hit a lady at her mailbox. He got vehicular manslaughter and went to prison. They guy was, and still is devistated. He didn't start out his day intending to kill someone. Now he is branded as As a murderer for life. Crap can happen to anyone so I wouldn't get too high and mighty about how anyone who goes to prison should be hung or shot.


----------



## DaneHunter

You have your opinions and I have mine and it seems neither of us have any plans to change them so we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## bowtech2006

Danehunter, hit a mail box with a ball bat at its is a felony, so I should take the kid next door out a put him down! (I agree on child charges but your stand on this is very narrow minded)


----------



## scubaseven

Dextreme said:


> A buddy and I were discussing this the other day as he knows someone that "did time" and cannot be in possession of or hunt with a firearm....His only legal option is to bowhunt. I was a little surprised by this.
> 
> Just curious about your thoughts and/or rules in your state.


In Australia you can go to jail, and then get your guns back.
I think it might be only if you need them (ie professional shooter), but still a bit of a surprise to me.


----------



## scubaseven

Kb83 said:


> There are different classes of criminals. That's why prisons have different levels of security.
> 
> I know someone who was driving down the road, completely sober, passed passed a tractor at night and hit a lady at her mailbox. He got vehicular manslaughter and went to prison. They guy was, and still is devistated. He didn't start out his day intending to kill someone. Now he is branded as As a murderer for life. Crap can happen to anyone so I wouldn't get too high and mighty about how anyone who goes to prison should be hung or shot.


Some guys in the USA are in jail for life, for having an ounce of weed.

Some guys are free, and they have killed or molested children.


----------



## Miked989

yes a convicted felon can hunt with a bow, They can also petition the court to be able to own/carry a gun if its not a assaultive crime they where convicted of.


----------



## bamatide15

DaneHunter said:


> You have your opinions and I have mine and it seems neither of us have any plans to change them so we will have to agree to disagree.


Please keep posting. You are only strengthening my argument that you are an idiot. You're pretty good at making blanketing, all encompassing statements. You sir are what's wrong with our country.


----------



## bamatide15

DaneHunter said:


> Call me an idiot all you want. Doesnt hurt my feelings one bit. If it was up to people like you we would have drunks driving the streets and child molesters teaching in our schools. A slap on the wrist doesn't do anything except show a person that they can get away with things. There's a reason why you hear about people with 6 DUI's end up killing people in car crashes. I have no sympathy for felon's its their own damn fault. My Brother is in prison with a "felony", and he can rot in there as far as Im concerned.


Yet another blanket statement. You are wrong. If it were up to me, people who were convicted of "victimless" crimes would not have their rights stripped. Don't get me started. As a father of 6 girls, yes 6, a person convicted of a true sex crime would be neutered. Seriously, neutered. You actually think because I pointed out that you are an idiot that I would tolerate for one second a child molester teaching anyone's child?! Again, idiot.


----------



## KatoRyan

Buddy of mine is a convicted felon for taking a beer bottle over a guys head at a bar. Nice guy, stupid idea. He was a gun hunter before that then had to try archery for the first time. Needless to say he borrowed a buddies bow and went out deer hunting. Had a deer within range, pulled back, string snapped, fell out of the stand. Gave up Archery that day.


----------



## primal-bow

ok can a person with a m2 drop down to a summary charge (disorderly conduct) still hunt/buy a rifle?


----------



## Miked989

kgtech said:


> ok can a person with a m2 drop down to a summary charge (disorderly conduct) still hunt/buy a rifle?


yup


----------



## primal-bow

Miked989 said:


> yup


even if the m2 charge was simple assaulted? (pa)


----------



## Miked989

kgtech said:


> even if the m2 charge was simple assaulted? (pa)


they can hunt and own a gun, as long as it was not a felony charge.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

DaneHunter said:


> A DUI felony is actually normally worse than that of a sex offender. A second time offender of a DUI, or if someone gets injured is normally a third degree felony, while a first time sex offender is typically a fifth or sixth degree felony.


WRONG!!!!!
Stop giving legal advise as you are clueless and will get yourself involved in a civil trial for giving legal advise. Look up the ohio revised code (O.R.C.) and get a clue. Not sure why you "think" you know the law but please stop before it starts to get expensive.


----------



## Monic

In ny you can be a nonviolent felon and use a muzzleloader? I would like too see proof on this one in writing...


----------



## Wildan

Monic said:


> In ny you can be a nonviolent felon and use a muzzleloader? I would like too see proof on this one in writing...


Felons in NYS up two years ago could hunt with a muzzle-loader;not any more;they can hunt with a bow.


----------



## nmubowyer

I'd say most convicted felons don't care what the law says; that's why they're felons


----------



## Monic

Wildan said:


> Felons in NYS up two years ago could hunt with a muzzle-loader;not any more;they can hunt with a bow.


So what changed is last 2 years ?


----------



## primal-bow

Miked989 said:


> they can hunt and own a gun, as long as it was not a felony charge.


just to clear the I was asking because me & my cousin got into a fight in 09.


----------



## Miked989

kgtech said:


> just to clear the I was asking because me & my cousin got into a fight in 09.


lol, did he say elite sucked.....LOL


----------



## HawgEnvy

Kb83 said:


> May want to check on that. I close friend of mine just called last sept and asked about using a ML. He was told that after a certain amount of time you can appeal to be allowed to hunt with black powder. However you can hunt with a bow once you are off parole.


I checked on it. It was the first question I asked when I got convicted of Home Invasion 3rd after I beat a friends ass for runnin off w my wife and 9mo old daughter. I bought a ML while serving 18mos probation and was hunting the entire season the same year.

And as far as other BS charges... In MI, if your neighbor catches you pissing outside in your yard and calls the cops, you CAN be charged and forever be on the sex offender registry. Same goes for a school kid mooning someone. The whole legal "justice" system in this country is completely F***ed up and the reason I would never,under any circumstance put my life on the line for it. Some may get pissed, but I don't care. I'll give you another reason.

Last week, a guy 2 miles east of me stole our Rottweiler off his chain and went 2 doors down and assaulted the neighbor. My Rott and the neighbors Shepherd got in the mix and one of them bit the neighbor. Though we had no involvement in the assault and our dog was stolen, my wife and I are possibly facing felonious assault charges because of some drunken thieves actions. Our Rott has been in quarantine and will most likely be put down because of it. We will know Tuesday. Meanwhile, the guy that assaulted the neighbor and is wanted for other crimes in CA, MN,and CO gets not a damn thing for any of it other than a charge for driving his golfcart on the road w a suspended license. Tell me how wonderful the police, courts, and goverment are and I will politely tell you to go --- yourself. 

My appogies for offendening anyone. But I've been screwed several times by the government and so has alot of other people. A felony doesn't make you a bad person. Sometimes it means a bad decision was made. Sometimes it means you got Fd by the government. So do everyone a favor and get the whole story before casting judgement on someone you don't know.


----------



## North Park

HawgEnvy said:


> I checked on it. It was the first question I asked when I got convicted of Home Invasion 3rd after I beat a friends ass for runnin off w my wife and 9mo old daughter. I bought a ML while serving 18mos probation and was hunting the entire season the same year.
> 
> And as far as other BS charges... In MI, if your neighbor catches you pissing outside in your yard and calls the cops, you CAN be charged and forever be on the sex offender registry. Same goes for a school kid mooning someone. The whole legal "justice" system in this country is completely F***ed up and the reason I would never,under any circumstance put my life on the line for it. Some may get pissed, but I don't care. I'll give you another reason.
> 
> Last week, a guy 2 miles east of me stole our Rottweiler off his chain and went 2 doors down and assaulted the neighbor. My Rott and the neighbors Shepherd got in the mix and one of them bit the neighbor. Though we had no involvement in the assault and our dog was stolen, my wife and I are possibly facing felonious assault charges because of some drunken thieves actions. Our Rott has been in quarantine and will most likely be put down because of it. We will know Tuesday. Meanwhile, the guy that assaulted the neighbor and is wanted for other crimes in CA, MN,and CO gets not a damn thing for any of it other than a charge for driving his golfcart on the road w a suspended license. Tell me how wonderful the police, courts, and goverment are and I will politely tell you to go --- yourself.
> 
> My appogies for offendening anyone. But I've been screwed several times by the government and so has alot of other people. A felony doesn't make you a bad person. Sometimes it means a bad decision was made. Sometimes it means you got Fd by the government. So do everyone a favor and get the whole story before casting judgement on someone you don't know.


Agreed. I hope you get your dog back.


----------



## BBgunA

Agree our justice system is.....f'd.
I am not a felon and can't purchase a firearm, but can posses and hunt??? This is cause of a domestic violanice charge. Son had possible 3rd of fence of posse ion & other substances. So I marched him the long way around town. After a short stay in county, cops asked what I was going to do about him. NOTHING , you arrested me! Yep watch the news and see how messed everything is!


----------



## primal-bow

Miked989 said:


> lol, did he say elite sucked.....LOL


no! I also found out if you are relative is a domestic crime just like 2 brother fighting


----------



## Camp

Yes


----------



## harley

What if he committed the crime with a bow,like robbed a bank?


----------



## BigBrian

harley said:


> What if he committed the crime with a bow,like robbed a bank?


Those bow robberies are really getting huge now. I heard PSE's and Rage Broadheads are the choice of these punks. I would LOVE to see the bank footage of a robbery with a bow. 

"Give me the money or I'll draw back, I swear I will!"


----------



## North Park

BigBrian said:


> Those bow robberies are really getting huge now. I heard PSE's and Rage Broadheads are the choice of these punks. I would LOVE to see the bank footage of a robbery with a bow.
> 
> "Give me the money or I'll draw back, I swear I will!"


Were you reading the "gangs in archery" thread?


----------



## Miked989

harley said:


> What if he committed the crime with a bow,like robbed a bank?


that would be a felony and then would no longer be able to have a gun or bow. (bow since it was used to commit the crime)


----------



## bowtech2006

BigBrian said:


> Those bow robberies are really getting huge now. I heard PSE's and Rage Broadheads are the choice of these punks. I would LOVE to see the bank footage of a robbery with a bow.
> 
> "Give me the money or I'll draw back, I swear I will!"




Glad to hear they use rage cause they fail most of the time. lol, JK rage fans.


----------



## fire2201

HawgEnvy said:


> I checked on it. It was the first question I asked when I got convicted of Home Invasion 3rd after I beat a friends ass for runnin off w my wife and 9mo old daughter. I bought a ML while serving 18mos probation and was hunting the entire season the same year.
> 
> And as far as other BS charges... In MI, if your neighbor catches you pissing outside in your yard and calls the cops, you CAN be charged and forever be on the sex offender registry. Same goes for a school kid mooning someone. The whole legal "justice" system in this country is completely F***ed up and the reason I would never,under any circumstance put my life on the line for it. Some may get pissed, but I don't care. I'll give you another reason.
> 
> Last week, a guy 2 miles east of me stole our Rottweiler off his chain and went 2 doors down and assaulted the neighbor. My Rott and the neighbors Shepherd got in the mix and one of them bit the neighbor. Though we had no involvement in the assault and our dog was stolen, my wife and I are possibly facing felonious assault charges because of some drunken thieves actions. Our Rott has been in quarantine and will most likely be put down because of it. We will know Tuesday. Meanwhile, the guy that assaulted the neighbor and is wanted for other crimes in CA, MN,and CO gets not a damn thing for any of it other than a charge for driving his golfcart on the road w a suspended license. Tell me how wonderful the police, courts, and goverment are and I will politely tell you to go --- yourself.
> 
> My appogies for offendening anyone. But I've been screwed several times by the government and so has alot of other people. A felony doesn't make you a bad person. Sometimes it means a bad decision was made. Sometimes it means you got Fd by the government. So do everyone a favor and get the whole story before casting judgement on someone you don't know.


Typical of the loser's in this country, always someone else's fault, you do the crime man up take the punishment


----------



## North Park

For sure...take responsibility for your actions and accept the consequences. However, I think the point being made was that just because you made a mistake at one point in your life...that doesn't necessarily mean you should be eternally shunned and punished by society. Often someone makes poor choices in their youth, learn from their mistakes, and become great people. I've seen it.


----------



## Miked989

danandpax said:


> For sure...take responsibility for your actions and accept the consequences. However, I think the point being made was that just because you made a mistake at one point in your life...that doesn't necessarily mean you should be eternally shunned and punished by society. Often someone makes poor choices in their youth, learn from their mistakes, and become great people. I've seen it.


i agree, except in a few cases.


----------



## DaneHunter

This again...? Thread need to die. Too many different opinions on a sensitive subject.


----------



## North Park

DaneHunter said:


> This again...? Thread need to die. Too many different opinions on a sensitive subject.


So what's wrong with that? Healthy conversation.


----------



## DaneHunter

danandpax said:


> So what's wrong with that? Healthy conversation.


Not when the conversation is vacuous.


----------



## North Park

It's far from vacuous...it's a real world issue. Pretty easy to move on if it's not a conversation you wish to be involved in.


----------



## 345249

Missouri you can hunt with a bow and a black powder rifle, that is it!!


----------



## thirdhandman

wolbear said:


> Same here in PA, no firearms, but bow or X-bow is o.k. for them to use!! My personal thoughts, you messed up that bad and ended up with a felony, you don't deserve to hunt! JMHO!


I know some youngsters that got involved in drugs before they were 21 years old. One did 3 years hard time, one did five years. Both now have families. They paid their debt to society but still carry the baggage for the rest of their life. I see no reason they shouldn't be allowed to hunt. We all makes mistakes from time to time especially when under 21.JMO
Obama is now wanting to let them out of prison, wonder if he plans on expunging their records.LOL


----------



## Sgiles

Alabama is bow/ muzzleloader. Fwiw I'll tell you how they convict lots of people where I live. They lock you up for about two years before you ever go to trial. Now if you got money you can bond out. But if you don't,well you'll set there. Then one day your court appointed lawyer says you can go home today if you plead guilty. A lot of these boys are young and just ready to leave.I'm not saying these people are innocent,but most of them probably wouldn't be felons if they had hired a lawyer. I knew a boy who stayed locked up for nearly those two years and was never even indicted, one day they just let him go. Explain that one.


----------



## Chopayne

Sgiles said:


> Alabama is bow/ muzzleloader. Fwiw I'll tell you how they convict lots of people where I live. They lock you up for about two years before you ever go to trial. Now if you got money you can bond out. But if you don't,well you'll set there. Then one day your court appointed lawyer says you can go home today if you plead guilty. A lot of these boys are young and just ready to leave.I'm not saying these people are innocent,but most of them probably wouldn't be felons if they had hired a lawyer. I knew a boy who stayed locked up for nearly those two years and was never even indicted, one day they just let him go. Explain that one.


It would probably behoove everyone to study up on basic laws and your rights to avoid the things you say.


----------



## Sgiles

Agreed but if you don't have people on the outside working on your behalf then that's just reality.


----------



## Chopayne

You can do a lot if you know the basics. But heck, this may be the motivation you need to go to law school!


----------



## North Park

Making a mistake, getting in trouble with the law, having a criminal record...does not make you a bad person or a POS who should have all rights permanently stripped. Anyone who says otherwise has no compassion or understanding of humanity IMO. If the time was served for said crime...give a guy the chance to better himself and move forward with his life. People can and do make mistakes and learn from them.


----------



## Chopayne

danandpax said:


> Making a mistake, getting in trouble with the law, having a criminal record...does not make you a bad person or a POS who should have all rights permanently stripped. Anyone who says otherwise has no compassion or understanding of humanity IMO. If the time was served for said crime...give a guy the chance to better himself and move forward with his life. People can and do make mistakes and learn from them.


And what of pedophiles? What of people who murder and will most likely do it again when they get outM


----------



## North Park

Of course there are criminals who need to be removed from society or forever monitored. The point I was trying to make was just that not "all" those convicted of a crime are necessarily bad people. I didn't say that clearly enough. I just strongly believe in second chances, people do better themselves. Rapists, murderers, child molesters, etc should be locked up and the key thrown away.


----------



## utwolf

Looks like there was a change to Utah's laws allowing felons to hunt with archery equipment and cross bows........below is the change that was signed into law early this year.
H.B. 268 Enrolled
1 

DANGEROUS WEAPONS AMENDMENTS
2 
2014 GENERAL SESSION

3 
STATE OF UTAH


18 . provides that a restricted person may own, possess, or have under the person's
19 custody or control, archery equipment, including crossbows, for the purpose of
20 lawful hunting and target shooting; and
21 . makes technical corrections.


267 [(6) Any] (f) any resident or nonresident hunters with a valid hunting license or other
268 persons who are lawfully engaged in hunting[.]; or
269 [(7) Any] (g) any person traveling to or from any activity described in Subsection [(2),
270 (3), (4), (5), or (6)] (1)(b), (c), (d), (e), or (f) with an unloaded firearm in [his] the person's
271 possession.
 272 (2) It is not a violation of Subsection 76-10-503 (2) or (3) for a restricted person defined
273 in Subsection 76-10-503 (1) to own, possess, or have under the person's custody or control,
274 archery equipment, including crossbows, for the purpose of lawful hunting and lawful target
275 shooting.
276 (3) Notwithstanding Subsection (2), the possession of archery equipment, including
277 crossbows, by a restricted person defined in Subsection 76-10-503 (1) may be prohibited by:
278 (a) a court, as a condition of pre-trial release or probation; or
279 (b) the Board of Pardons and Parole, as a condition of parole.


----------



## setaimgottem

I'm a ex-con. I have 3 felonies. 2 theft and 1 damage to property over 300 dollars. The cops did nothing to this guy who was 21 and was messing around with a 13 year old girl. The girls parents covered for him, a rich guy and family friend of theirs. So I busted up his new mustang took stuff out of it and begged him to come outside. I do not like pedophiles. I was 17 and charged as an adult. That was 19 years ago. I am one of the most patriotic Americans you would probably know. I am a law a biding citizen I haven't even jay walked since then. I have years of survival experience and hunting experience and even cops love going hunting with me because of my knowledge and I'm a good person now. My point is don't judge us all in one group because we are not all crazy violent child preditors who want to hurt people. And people should stop acting like they are perfect. It's a known fact everyone breaks 3 or more laws everyday in America and don't even know it. Look it up.


----------



## CormierTC

I am pretty sure felon laws are mandated at state level. Some states allow felons to regain fire arms rights rather quickly, say in just a few years, while other states make felons wait more like 20 years before petitioning. In North Carolina where I live felons can own "antique" weapons such as muzzle loaders, but even the most modern muzzle loaders fall in this category for the most part.


----------



## Reelrydor

stain said:


> The laws now that make you a felon in some cases is rediculous.


Yes, some states have no misdemeanor clause for some laws, so alot of "felons" were regular people that didnt have the money to pay a high-priced lawyer to fix things--Happens quite often in our society today--Money walks--We all know it--


----------



## Reelrydor

setaimgottem said:


> I'm a ex-con. I have 3 felonies. 2 theft and 1 damage to property over 300 dollars. The cops did nothing to this guy who was 21 and was messing around with a 13 year old girl. The girls parents covered for him, a rich guy and family friend of theirs. So I busted up his new mustang took stuff out of it and begged him to come outside. I do not like pedophiles. I was 17 and charged as an adult. That was 19 years ago. I am one of the most patriotic Americans you would probably know. I am a law a biding citizen I haven't even jay walked since then. I have years of survival experience and hunting experience and even cops love going hunting with me because of my knowledge and I'm a good person now. My point is don't judge us all in one group because we are not all crazy violent child preditors who want to hurt people. And people should stop acting like they are perfect. It's a known fact everyone breaks 3 or more laws everyday in America and don't even know it. Look it up.


Go to a liberal state, and shoot someome entering YOUR house, and you are a high profile felon! These are things that were constitutional rights that have been skewed away from us--


----------



## cruizerjoy

I think if the "felony" is non violent and firearms are not involved the person should not loose their right to bare arms. After they have paid their debt to society of coarse. Some states you can petition for your rights to be restored but I don't think that should be mandated. A person should not be punished for life for a bad choice as a kid.


----------



## Lanolinflail

wolbear said:


> Same here in PA, no firearms, but bow or X-bow is o.k. for them to use!! My personal thoughts, you messed up that bad and ended up with a felony, you don't deserve to hunt! JMHO!


Thank god you aren't the one setting policies then. Everyone screws up. Some worse than others. But why would you think that someone who worked their ass off to get their life back together should be demonized forever for the mistake they made decades ago? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thgenmt

SunRiverMan said:


> Montana...
> 
> The licenses don't specifically require the use of firearms to hunt, and state officials note that most felons could legally hunt using other weapons, such as bows. Several people contacted by the AP said they hunted legally with bows while on probation.
> 
> I did learn that people on parole can no longer use a bow as a condition of parole. I don't know about probation.
> 
> and this..
> 
> MONTANA
> I. Automatic Restoration of Rights:
> A convicted person is ineligible to vote only if “serving a sentence for a felony in
> a penal institution.” Mont. Const. art. IV, § 2. Right to vote regained upon
> release from incarceration. A felony offender may not hold public office until
> final discharge from state supervision. Id. art. IV, § 4. Under Mont. Code Ann. §
> 46-18-801(1), a conviction does not result in loss of civil rights except as
> provided in the Montana Constitution, or as specifically enumerated by the
> sentencing judge “as a necessary condition of the sentence directed toward the
> objectives of rehabilitation and the protection of society.” Full rights – including
> firearms rights -- are automatically restored “by termination of state supervision
> for any offense against the state.” Mont. Const. art. II, § 28. Accord Mont. Code
> Ann. § 46-18-801(2) (“Except as provided in the Montana Constitution, if a
> person has been deprived of a civil or constitutional right by reason of conviction
> for an offense and the person’s sentence has expired or the person has been
> pardoned, the person is restored to all civil rights and full citizenship, the same as
> if the conviction had not occurred.”).
> Constitution does not provide for disqualification from jury service, but a statute
> does. See Mont. Code Ann. § 3-15-303(2) (person who has been “convicted of
> malfeasance in office or any felony or other high crime” is not competent to sit as
> juror). Not clear what effect this has statute in light of § 46-18-801(2).*
> Firearms rights lost only if offense involved use of firearm, Mont. Code Ann. §
> 46-18-221(1). Ineligible for concealed weapon permit if convicted of offense
> carrying punishment of one or more year in prison, or if convicted of certain
> violent or sex offenses without regard to length of prison term. § 45-8-321(1)(c).
> If lost, firearms rights restored automatically upon termination of supervision.
> See Mont. Const. art. II, § 28; Mont. Code Ann. § 46-18-801(2).
> II. Discretionary Restoration Mechanisms:
> A. Executive pardon:
> • Authority: The pardon power is vested in the Governor, but legislature
> may control process. Mont. Const. art. VI, § 12. Governor may issue
> pardon only upon recommendation of Board of Pardons and Parole, except
> in capital cases, though he is not bound to accept the Board’s favorable
> recommendations. Mont. Code Ann. §§ 46-23-104(1), 46-23-301(3).
> Non-capital cases in which Board recommends denial are not sent to
> Governor. Governor must report to the legislature each pardon and reasons
> for it. § 46-23-316.
> 
> Federal Law says...
> Anyone who has been convicted of a felony is banned by federal law from ever possessing “any firearm or ammunition." Specifically a person "convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year" cannot possess any firearm in any location. 18 U.S.C. 922(g) is the federal law that prohibits anyone ever convicted of any felony to ever possess any firearm either inside or outside of his home. The federal punishment for felon gun possession is up to 10 years in prison.
> 
> The Statutory Exception
> 
> The rule prohibiting felon gun ownership has some exceptions. There is specific statutory language providing that the federal criminal firearms possession does not apply to individuals who have had their civil rights restored by the state in which they where convicted of the felony.
> 
> 18 U.S.C. 921(a)(20) provides:
> 
> "Any conviction which has been expunged, or set aside or for which a person has been pardoned or has had civil rights restored shall not be considered a conviction for purposes of this chapter, unless such pardon, expungement, or restoration of civil rights expressly [or implicitly as a matter of state law] provides that the person may not ship, transport, possess, or receive firearms."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRM


I would be surprised if the feds acknowledged the state law,I know they dont when it comes to firearms built within the state.


----------



## elkstabber

In VIRGINIA a convicted FELON can possess and hunt with a gun. It is commonly done. It is so common that I once caught a trespasser driving on my land who had gotten his gun rights restored. 

I understand that some people feel that convicted felons may be "fixed" by the system and should be allowed to get back their gun rights. But I feel that states with liberal trespassing laws, like Virginia, shouldn't allow felons to hunt with guns. Trespassers with guns are a bad combination.

I'm sure that many people don't believe me so here is the link with the information.

http://www.vsp.state.va.us/Firearms_Restoration.shtm


----------



## dougell

trx63 said:


> PA is bow or muzzle loader.


Felons can not posses anything that propels a projectile with an explosion in Pa.That would include a muzzle loader.


----------

